# FOR SALE PLAY STATION 3 AT $250USD



## eline213 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey, I'm just another ignorant spammer who tried to post on this forum.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2007)

And the maggots of a million dogs eat out your brains...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

May a sausage master shove too many links down your throat and chase a pack of dogs up your backside.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Great Smiley, Les. Made my day.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ur sincerely welcome....


----------



## Erich (Jan 6, 2007)

and may your flatulants do a Pickard reversal and implode your bowels into many fragments of ooze

idiot


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

what a dong, he claims to be Uk based but the PS3's not even out here, is it out in America? and $150 for a PS1? try £10........


----------



## Wrath1 (Jan 13, 2007)

You know I despise spammers as the spawn of satan But, I got a good laugh at this spammers comment and your return comments!

Wish I could buy one of these stolen game things only to kick the spammer in the balls and break his nose with my knee!

Thanks for a good laugh!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2007)

To the spammer...

"May Osama Bin Ladin take your sister as a wife and your mother as a cleaner of his camels"


----------

